# E-MU 0404 USB in FreeBSD 10.1



## Module (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all! I want to try FreeBSD on desktop, but I have problem. My sound card 0404USB does not appear in the sndstat file. `kldload snd_uaudio` does nothing. Is it possible to work this sound card on FreeBSD?
Sorry for my bad English.
Regards, Andrei.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2015)

After loading the USB driver unplug the device and plug it back it. Then have a look if it's detected or not.


----------



## Module (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. But it didn't help. As USB device is detected in logs, but not in sndstat.


----------



## hselasky@ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,
If uaudio doesn't detect your device, maybe it needs a special driver. Can you dump its USB descriptors:

`usbconfig -d X.Y dump_device_desc dump_curr_config_desc`

--HPS


----------



## Module (Jan 14, 2015)

hselasky@ said:


> Hi,
> If uaudio doesn't detect your device, maybe it needs a special driver. Can you dump its USB descriptors:
> 
> `usbconfig -d X.Y dump_device_desc dump_curr_config_desc`
> ...


Thanks for reply! Output in a attached file.


----------

